# Treat Pouches and Training Treats... What's your favorite?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay so this is something i've been meaning to do for a while now. This thread is to post your favorite training treat pouches as well as your favorite training treats. Figured this could be beneficial for everyone looking for something new or different. 

I'll start...

The treat pouch I like using. It has a belt so you dont have to be wearing a belt or get creative in how you attach it to your waistband. And it also means you can move the pouch itself around easily as necessary. Easy open, easy close and makes it difficult for treat nosey dogs to get into it during training sessions. 

Gentle Leader Hinged Dog Training Pouch - Dog Training Supply














Training treats, I actually have quiet a few I like using. Mixes things up and the dogs enjoy it. 

Crazy Pet Train-Me Training Reward Dog Treats at PETCO

These come in a couple different flavors, all of which seem to be very agreeable to most dogs i've used them with.



















Zuke's Mini Naturals Dog Treats at PETCO


I also like these as well. They too come in a couple different flavors. handy little things!








[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FZukes-Mini-Naturals-Dog-Treats%2Fdp%2Fimages%2FB0009VAKF0%2Fref%3Ddp_image_1-3_0%3Fie%3DUTF8%26s%3Dpet-supplies%26img%3D0%26color_name%3D1-3&tag=5336432754-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]







[/ame]



And then we have Dognation.... these i actually found through my mentor trainer and the dogs go CRAZY for these things. They're perfect because you can easy tear them into smaller peices as necessary whereas the previous one's i've mentioned are already perfect size for training treats, though i still cut them in half so they last longer and are still rewarding. Dognation treats comes in Beef and Chicken flavors. Only downside is they have to be kept in the fridge when not in use and once opened are fresh for 14 days which isnt bad and if you're anything like I am, you'll go through them long before that 14 days is up. 

Chicken Treats | Freshpet











There's a few other training treats I like to use, as well as I'm trying out a couple others before I make a decision on them. If anyone has any other recommendations go for it!!! 

Anyone knew to training, remember size matters. When training larger dogs, the training treat should be no large than the size of a pea and naturally smaller dogs need smaller pieces. Happy Training!!


OH, the links posted above are also not necessarily where you have to buy them. You can find most at your local Petsmart or petco or Mom and Pop type pet store, as well as various sources on the internet such as Amazon.com for example.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

The only treat I use is chicken liver that I dehydrated. The pouch I use is this one:

Amazon.com: Kyjen Outward Hound Jr. Dog Treat 'N Ball Bag, Blue: Pet Supplies


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wear a training vest so I can have a tug, balls and treats handy ~ also fits my tracking flag and articles w/ no problems
I use to use a pouch, but it was a pia to get into. 
For treats, I use natural balance rolls and string cheese or sometimes will bring TOTW cat kibble if I don't have anything else on hand(my cats don't approve).


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I use a treat bag but need to get a vest. It's too much of a pain holding everything. 
For treats: 
boiled chicken, liver, zukes, NB duck and potato rolls, and cheese


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I use those training treats, too. For awhile, they were buy two, get one free so I stocked up. 

I need a better pouch. I went with the cheap generic one from Petco and it worked fine, but the gathered string thing came out and now it is just open at the top. I do like a pouch with a hook, though. Don't know if I'd like a full belt. I always wear jeans, so easy enough to hook it in. I can see where the belt would be very nice if you had different kinds of pants, though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jane thanks for reminding me!!! I've been meaning to try the NB rolls too. The dogs seem to really like them but I keep forgetting to get one or two when I'm out. Will have to see if Pepper's has any in stock when i'm at class tomorrow. The vest looks nifty!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Jane thanks for reminding me!!! I've been meaning to try the NB rolls too. The dogs seem to really like them but I keep forgetting to get one or two when I'm out. Will have to see if Pepper's has any in stock when i'm at class tomorrow. The vest looks nifty!


My pet store has these teeny versions of NB food rolls for 50cents so you can try it out before committing to a larger size roll if you wanted to look for that


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The vest I linked is not the color I have! I went for the slobber grey/black. But it holds the stuff and washes up great. You could get a fishing vest cheaper, I couldn't find one locally when I was looking though. NB has different proteins so I rotate them, but buy lamb mostly as lamb isn't usually one of the daily food options for my dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> My pet store has these teeny versions of NB food rolls for 50cents so you can try it out before committing to a larger size roll if you wanted to look for that


*Yeah i've seen those. Those smaller rolls would be perfect actually lol. Definitely going to see if Pepper's carries them. Otherwise I have to deal with Petco or drive up to the Petsmart in Waldorf. *



onyx'girl said:


> The vest I linked is not the color I have! I went for the slobber grey/black. But it holds the stuff and washes up great. You could get a fishing vest cheaper, I couldn't find one locally when I was looking though. NB has different proteins so I rotate them, but buy lamb mostly as lamb isn't usually one of the daily food options for my dogs.


 
*It definitely looks handy. Honestly, i'd rather spend the $110 on that vest than a fishing vest. ick! lol*


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

I use this bag... it's pretty good. I'd probably prefer something like Jane's vest but I don't want to spend the $$. For treats I use pet botanic food rolls cut into small cubes. My pup loves it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

That pouch is very similar to mine. Very nice.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I use the ******* version......my coat pocket.

And I use cheerios.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a treat pouch but I rarely use it. Instead I put treats in a baggie and just stick them in my pocket most of the time. I first stopped using the pouch because my previous dog would stare at the treat pouch if I was wearing it, instead of looking at me.  Now I just tend to misplace or forget it, and the one I have has a drawstring so if you bend over when it's open treats can fall out. I find my pocket more convenient and the dogs don't get pouch focused that way.

As far as treats, Bianca is allergic to poultry and possibly grain so I stick with the grain-free treats that are either 100% meat or mostly meat, like Wellness Pure Rewards, Wildside Salmon, PureBites, Stella&Chewys, Real Meat brand, and Whole Life. I tend to use either freeze dried or chewy treats because I find using hard treats slows things down because the dog wants to chew them.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't use a pouch. Onr more thing to look for plus I don't want the to expect a pouch on me. I actually am trying to get the treats off of me as soon as possible in the training. When doing early luring, I use a pocket as that luring takes quite a bit of food.

Treats..lots of variety for interest.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, I never use crunchy treats. Takes too long and the dog also tends to look for any crumbs on the floor from the crunchy treats.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I also use the Premier treat pouch, but since I need to have a tug on me as well, I'm looking into buying a training vest. Any suggestions for those would be appreciated!

Favorite treats at the moment are Nat Balance rolls.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> I'm looking into buying a training vest. Any suggestions for those would be appreciated


I looked at fishing vests [email protected] Mountain...we don't have very many outdoor stores in my area. A Bass Pro shop would have more selection. I like fishing vests as a training vest...but I didn't find one in my size, to my liking.

I ended up splurging on an actual dog training vest linked above. There are others, and the only other one I'd invest in is an Euro Joe. Euro Joe K9 dog sport equipment, dog sport gear, outdoor clothing

You can also get a cheap 99cent nail pouch from any hardware store, I used that for tracking bait/articles before I got my vest.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I've treid several pouches and my favorite is 98 cents at Lowes or Home Depot. I've notice several other folks using them after they saw mine. It's a cloth wrap around tie with two compartments in the front. Dirt cheap!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've gone through so many pouches I don't use them anymore. For treats I like NB food roll but it gets expensive and I hate dicing it so lately I've just been using whatever I can find - lunch meet, cheese, hot dog, cereal...

For tracking I actually use a WWII US Navy gas mask bag, lol. I have no idea where I got it but it's authentic and the perfect size for my articles, a ball, and some treats with a long strap so it crosses my chest over the shoulder.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I finally got a couple NB food rolls and have been making pea sized treats. Actually i'm having fun with it! Cut a couple slices, break em off into small pieces and sticking them in the freezer for a bit. Smells good. I have a couple of dogs watching me like hawks waiting for me to slip up and drop a piece.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

I have went through one training vest after my older bitch found it and ate the treat pocket. So advice keep these things put up. I am thinking about moving one those vest that a ball drop, since I am starting work on Immo's heeling work.

Though I would like to find a good source of bulk treats. I need to buy by the 5-10 lbs I think.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NB rolls come in 5# tube, I think... you can buy a dehydrator and make your own. I went on freecycle and was given one, but have yet to use it. Though you probably don't have freecycle in Portugal?
I sometimes will sautee chicken breast with garlic for training treats/tracking bait.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah NB rolls come in 5# rolls and tons of places you can order them online if necessary. I seriously considered getting the 5# roll earlier when i saw they had a lamb one and these two will do just about anything for lamb. Ended up getting a 1# beef roll and a 1# lamb roll.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also use kibble a lot, I just sprinkle some water or broth on it so it's not too crunchy.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a great thread. I've only had the Batmanimal for a week, but he is a little hog and goes through lots of treats. 

I wear a biothane waist leash I got from K9NOZ.com and use it as a gear belt. I loop Batman's 6' lead with bolt clips on both ends (makes it easy to clip him on and off), also custom from K9NOZ, around the waist lead, on my left hip. 

I also loop on the bait bag I got from Leerburg (love this), which I customized by removing the buckle strap it originally came with and sewing 2 flat loops on the back with the strap material. I put my keys and poop bags in the front pocket, and load the main compartment with treats. Sometimes I loop on a small pouch I got from a running store (Fuel Belt makes good ones) to stash my camera. 

I put the squirrel on a stick and the Chuckit in a yoga bag that I sling across my body. This allows me to leave the house with Batman secured, and both of my hands free. It's worked great so far.

Treats I like:

Cheese cubes
Hot dogs cubes (make sure there is no onion powder in the hot dogs)
Liver biscotti
Zukes mini naturals, esp Salmon flavor
Happy Howies meat logs -- they don't crumble! It's amazing.
Homemade liver snaps (recipe below)

1lb fresh chicken or beef liver
1.5 cups rye flour
1 egg
1/4t baking powder 

Put all through a food processor or blender, and bake on a cookie sheet at 325 deg for 30min. Score into squares while warm. Yields 400 bite-size treats for under $3. I've eaten these myself -- they taste like liver bread.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't use a pouch, and prefer that students not use one either. I'd prefer that an obvious treat pouch not be part of the training picture. 

As to treats, I use Natural Balance. Sometimes I use a dehydrator to make treats. Dogs are crazy about chicken jerky!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

DunRingill said:


> I don't use a pouch, and prefer that students not use one either. I'd prefer that an obvious treat pouch not be part of the training picture.


Then what do they use? Just their pockets or ???


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm curious about that as well...?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

DunRingill said:


> I don't use a pouch, and prefer that students not use one either. I'd prefer that an obvious treat pouch not be part of the training picture.


My pouch is usually kept behind me so the dogs don't see it but I can get to it. Keeping treats in my pockets is a no-go since my dogs are after me the rest of the day if I do that.

I like to mix some kibble with cut up NB rolls and cheese. I let it all sit together at least over night so the kibble smells yummy and then I have a variety, some higher value and some lower but it all smells yummy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Last weekend at training someone's dog wasn't motivated by the ball...she had no treats on her. One of our groups members was like "I have sausage in my pocket!" We cracked up....it was in her jean's front pocket :blush: I've carried treats in my coat pocket, but not in my pants....
The dog went for those sausages much better than he did the ball!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

If I carry treats, pockets work....either jeans or a jacket. With more advanced dogs I have the treats hidden somewhere off to the side, I don't carry them. The dog knows it's there SOMEWHERE but doesn't know for sure where, or when, treats will appear.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> My pouch is usually kept behind me so the dogs don't see it but I can get to it. Keeping treats in my pockets is a no-go since my dogs are after me the rest of the day if I do that.
> 
> I like to mix some kibble with cut up NB rolls and cheese. I let it all sit together at least over night so the kibble smells yummy and then I have a variety, some higher value and some lower but it all smells yummy.


 
yeah my pouch is usually on my left side kinda towards my back since I give hand signals right handed when teaching and at home and treat with my left hand. I usually move my pouch around to my back when necessary. The dogs never really know when they'll get a treat during training either whether i have the pouch on or not. 

I use a mixture of treats like the Zuke's Salmon, the TRAIN ME! liver flavored treats or bacon and the dognation and now the NB rolls broken into pea sized pieces.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't get them out of my pockets quick enough! Or I may not be wearing something with pockets. I don't want my jacket pockets to smell of treats, either. But I see where you're coming from. My youngest is so intent on me when I'm wearing the pouch. That's working fine as we're pretty new into training, but I see where I will need to change that up as we get further along.

Sausage in the pocket? :rofl: Sounds messy and a good way to ruin a good pair of jeans!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I wear the treat pouch alot, and sometimes don't treat her when I have it on, so I hope no association is made. I use an Outward Hound one. 

Treats Used:

NB rolls cut into pieces half the size of your pinky nail
Zukes minis
Zukes mean greens broken into 2
Kibble
Hotdogs cut into 4 long stripes, and then slices to be half the size of my pinky
Boiled chicken
Trying string cheese tomorrow


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I almost always use my pockets for treats, I've never had a problem with it. I put the treats into plastic bags.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I almost always use my pockets for treats, I've never had a problem with it. I put the treats into plastic bags.


All my pockets are pretty tight. Getting treats is a bit of a hassle. I like having the treat bag that pops open and stays open. Maybe when she's older and I get better at handling her leash, I'll switch to treats in pocket. Wearing my dog clothes with a treat pouch (fanny pack type set-up) and a waist leash is just too attractive.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I usually wear a hoodie or cardigan type sweater when I'm training, so I usually just put the treats in those pockets. Easy to get to and reach.


----------

